# Not Accessibility But ADA... Protection of Supply Lines on Sinks



## Mule (Apr 5, 2011)

I know you have to protect the water supply lines for persons that are sensitive to hot or cold in the restrooms but what about if you have a hair salon? Do you need to protect those supply lines on the hair wash sinks in case there is an employee that is in a wheelchair? Water closet supply line???

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Apr 5, 2011)

A4.1.1(3) Areas Used* Only by Employees *as Work Areas. Where there are a series of individual work stations of the same type (e.g., laboratories,* service counters,* ticket booths),* 5%, but not less than one,* of each type of work station should be constructed so that an individual with disabilities can maneuver within the work stations. Rooms housing individual offices in a typical office building must meet the requirements of the guidelines concerning doors, accessible routes, etc. but do not need to allow for maneuvering space around individual desks. Modifications required to permit maneuvering within the work area may be accomplished as a reasonable accommodation to individual employees with disabilities under Title I of the ADA. Consideration should also be given to placing shelves in employee work areas at a convenient height for accessibility or installing commercially available shelving that is adjustable so that reasonable accommodations can be made in the future.


----------



## JBI (Apr 5, 2011)

No, the sinks at the workstations are for washing customers hair with the customers' head hanging over the basin. In order to fit a wheelchair in you'd have to have the sink in your lap.


----------



## Mule (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok but if you have an area that has to be accessible for a person with disabilities, wouldn't that area need to be a protected area too? a person in a wheelchair that is washing a customers hair could need protection from the hot or cold water lines...shouldn't they???


----------



## steveray (Apr 6, 2011)

Mule.....

I think what JBI is saying is that the sinks probably don't meet the standards for accessibility, therefore what are gaining with the lines?  I just had some installed on a project here, and the lines were all inside a stainless enclosure....but I don't think the sink itself would meet ADA...


----------



## Mule (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks! I'm just wondering why one set of rules wouldn't apply to the other. You protect the restrooms but not a sink where a disabled person in a wheelchair may work.

Again thanks for your input.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Apr 8, 2011)

Mule, Its what Mark's posting was noting earlier.  The hair washing sink becomes an employee work station.  If insulation is needed for that individual who washes hair, then Title I of the ADA would dictate that reasonable accommodations must be made which would include protection of the piping under the wash basin.

The primary emphasis of Title III which deals with construction is to address common usage areas and areas where the general public may be.  The underside of the hair washing station is not a place that the general public would be and because its a work station, its not a common use area.

It's not required at the time of construction.  As Mark's posting reads from the Appendix 5% of the sinks "should" be accessible to accommodate future employee needs - but it's not required.  So, offer a recommendation to address what may be needed in the future or not.  They'll need to do something when a person needing the protection is hired; and they can't discriminate by not hiring that person.


----------



## peach (Apr 9, 2011)

My experience is the lady washing my hair always checks with me on the temperature before she washes my hair.. (I really love someone washing my hair, btw.. ).  Should always check supply temp.  Document it, btw.. they can kick up the burner after you leave.


----------



## Architect1281 (Apr 9, 2011)

Water supply and drainpipes under lavatories and sinks shall be insulated or otherwise configured to protect against contact. There shall be no sharp or abrasive surfaces under lavatories and sinks.

Most of the ones I inspect use the belt and suspenders approach. 99% are clearly configured to avoid contact - well beyond the range of fig 606.3 for indicated area.

and then covered with insulation anyway which if I required I doubt if challenged yould point to text that would back me up - If as most appear ar close enough to wall and high enough to

avoid contact and do not contain sharp or abrasive either.


----------



## Mule (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for all of your comments. It makes sense now! Thanks


----------

